# Useful Information Thread



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I thought it might be nice if we had a place to dump useful information, a repository for all of that good stuff we find floating around inside the internet.

I'll start with this....I was looking up drainage planes for a siding/mold mitigation gig I'm doing right now, and came across this page for wood as a building material. If you scroll down, you can see a good description of why truss uplift occurs, and how you prevent cracking with your drywall assembly.:thumbsup:

http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/insights/bsi-023-wood-is-good-but-strange


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Screw pops. www.paintsource.net:D


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

finishing butt joints . thread # 12:thumbsup:


----------

